# Laguna Peat Granules for Ponds



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I was just wondering if these are OK to use, I figure they should be, as far as I can see they're just peat pellets.

Just want someone to confirm that for me before I think about purchasing.

Here's a link to the product I'm talking about.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That should be fine.
Nothing wrong with keeping Ps in a pond either (depending on where you live)


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> That should be fine.
> Nothing wrong with keeping Ps in a pond either (depending on where you live)


Yeah, I figured that they should be alright, looks just like the other peat pellets I've seen.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have been using those for a long time, good stuff......


----------

